# when you dont have a sex life , do your dreams become very perverted?



## kiwikiwi (Jul 27, 2009)

.......


----------



## chandavong (Sep 24, 2009)

I had a dream where girl vampires were sucking my blood slowly. Just thought I'd throw that in there.


----------



## gopherinferno (Apr 7, 2009)

Not necessarily disturbing or freaky but they can be pretty vivid. :yes


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

Mine are perverted either way, haha.


----------



## SOME (Jul 13, 2009)

chandavong said:


> I had a dream where girl vampires were sucking my blood slowly. Just thought I'd throw that in there.


Your not the only one lol


----------



## kiwikiwi (Jul 27, 2009)

chandavong said:


> I had a dream where girl vampires were sucking my blood slowly. Just thought I'd throw that in there.


damn! neck sucking obsession is a pretty rampant fantasy! i blame twilight !:yes


----------



## kiwikiwi (Jul 27, 2009)

irishK said:


> Not really wild and crazy but yes definately extremely vivid and real. Sometimes I try to go back to sleep to go back to my dream and feel very disappointed when I wake up. The feelings in the dream can last for days. Gosh. I'm sad.


yes , mine are are pretty vivid too !and the feelings are always better felt than in real life.


----------



## Cedilla (Dec 25, 2009)

a.d.i.d.a.s , but im pretty tame. :um I think if I came across a girl that told me she had freaky and perverted dreams, I would be a bit scared, but turned on at the same time. :stu


----------



## Steve123 (Sep 13, 2009)

Well, I had this weird dream I had sex with a clown once. Not sure what that's all about.


----------



## mind_games (Nov 30, 2008)

I don't have a sex life and sex rarely comes into my dreams. And when it does its nothing too perverted.


----------



## kiwikiwi (Jul 27, 2009)

Steve123 said:


> Well, I had this weird dream I had sex with a clown once. Not sure what that's all about.


I think you were subconsciously up for some "entertainment " hehe


----------



## Futures (Aug 27, 2005)

I hardly ever remember my dreams, and when I do I don't think it involves anything sexual.


----------



## mind_games (Nov 30, 2008)

Steve123 said:


> Well, I had this weird dream I had sex with a clown once. Not sure what that's all about.


a clown, a female clown?



Futures said:


> I hardly ever remember my dreams, and when I do I don't think it involves anything sexual.


this is me, except when I was on Celexa I remembered my dreams and had vivid ones.


----------



## Steve123 (Sep 13, 2009)

mind_games said:


> a clown, a female clown?


Yes, this girl with like clown makeup and the red nose on. It was pretty weird.


----------



## Steve123 (Sep 13, 2009)

kiwikiwi said:


> I think you were subconsciously up for some "entertainment " hehe


Haha yeah, I don't doubt that for a minute.


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

mind_games said:


> I don't have a sex life and sex rarely comes into my dreams. And when it does its nothing too perverted.


Want me to change that? 

Oh, I am going to regret this later.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

mmm drunk forum posting, completely safe!!!!!!

Never have dreams about sechs for some reason.


----------



## anomalous (Jun 12, 2004)

mind_games said:


> I don't have a sex life and sex rarely comes into my dreams. And when it does its nothing too perverted.


Same.


----------



## zomgz (Aug 17, 2009)

irishK said:


> Not really wild and crazy but yes definately extremely vivid and real. Sometimes I try to go back to sleep to go back to my dream and feel very disappointed when I wake up. The feelings in the dream can last for days. Gosh. I'm sad.


Me too! I remember one dream where I was just laying in bed with someone I barely even knew in RL (but in my dream it made total sense) and it was just that feeling that you wish didn't go away when you wake up.


----------



## Deathinmusic (Jun 5, 2009)

Sexual dreams are the best. Too bad I can't recall my dreams most of the time. I can't say if the lack of a sex life makes a difference for me.


----------



## Steve123 (Sep 13, 2009)

I used to not have sex dreams at all, then I started having dream where I was about to have sex then I would wake up (crap!) and then eventually I lost my dream virginity and I stopped having them.


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

Ospi said:


> mmm drunk forum posting, completely safe!!!!!!
> 
> Never have dreams about sechs for some reason.


You're mean! Be quiet!


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)




----------



## Steve123 (Sep 13, 2009)

Is she?


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Not really, no.


----------



## odd_one_out (Aug 22, 2006)

No, never.


----------



## JFmtl (Dec 23, 2008)

sometimes


----------



## La_Resistance (Feb 3, 2009)

I dreamed a dream


----------



## Milco (Dec 12, 2009)

strawberryjulius said:


> Want me to change that?
> 
> Oh, I am going to regret this later.


Argh, can't get myself to call you on it xD

Been a while since I had dreams like that. Lately they've more been abstract and weird.


----------



## IcedOver (Feb 26, 2007)

I don't believe having such dreams necessarily correlates to not having a love life; you could have one and still have these dreams. For myself, I never have any romantic/erotic dreams and that's fine by me.


----------



## VIncymon (Apr 16, 2009)

Nope. Sometimes in school i used to consciously try to have a perverted dream, just so that i could escape the loneliness in my sleep.

But whether I watched porn, masturbated or not before I went to sleep .. I either dreamt nothing, or dreamt a dream rated PG.


----------



## IHeartSteveMcQueen (May 30, 2009)

La_Resistance said:


> I dreamed a dream


perverted dreams of Subo.


----------



## JFmtl (Dec 23, 2008)

Fait moi la tendresse, ma grosse Ginette


----------



## IHeartSteveMcQueen (May 30, 2009)

I was just thinking of this, if I aint getting it, I'm never thinking of it, if I'm going through a phase of sexification I think about it all the time and have these really insane day dreams. they don't make any sense.


----------



## Narcissus (Aug 28, 2007)

IHeartSteveMcQueen said:


> perverted dreams of Subo.


I constantly dream about this woman giving me grating and painful beard rubs until I give her some conditioner to soften it up. But as far as the sexual dreams go, no, I don't really have many. Possibly due to continually running the car on empty. Know what I'm sayin'? When I do, they seem to involve eating out, see what I'm sayin', knam say'n? Fish tacos at a Mexican restaurant, knam sayin? Maybe it's because I usually cook for myself. Knam say'n errum know'm sayin see'm sayin'?

I had embedded this companion "know what im sayin" video, but it contains language some may find offensive, so I'll just advise you to copy and paste this if you want to see something funny.

```
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FoWnIhDuW4g
```


----------



## Akane (Jan 2, 2008)

My sex dreams get weird but not killing people weird. It doesn't matter if you have a relationship (currently married) or normally have sex everyday if you go awhile without sex or masturbation you can have dreams. The average person needs one or the other. Preferably both. Cutting yourself off from everything really doesn't help most people. My husband and I both watch porn when we feel like it so I always fail to understand the people who force themselves to stop. The exception being those few that can't control themselves and end up neglecting the other person when they do have a relationship. I watched a heck of a lot more porn when I didn't get sex nearly everyday.

Of course if that need is killed by medication or something then few or no sex dreams. Weird or otherwise.


----------



## CeilingStarer (Dec 29, 2009)

IHeartSteveMcQueen said:


> I was just thinking of this, if I aint getting it, I'm never thinking of it, if I'm going through a phase of sexification I think about it all the time and have these really insane day dreams. they don't make any sense.


Yeah, I've found this to be the case. I think our bodies are able to go on "standby" mode when we aren't sexually active.

I mean the need/urge to masturbate will always be there, but porn or a fantasy seems to satisfy this for me, and then it's over.

When you're sexually active, you start craving sex like mad.


----------



## Some Russian Guy (Mar 20, 2009)

I don't even have erotic dreams, whaaaaaaa (crying) (((


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

I don't have these kinds of dreams, either. You guys must just be perverted perverts and should be ashamed of yourselves.


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Im a sick freak i ejaculate in my dreams automatically :banana


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

Occasional boinking dreams, but nothing freaky. Wish I had them more often!


----------



## Steve123 (Sep 13, 2009)

I've never had a wet dream


----------



## Witan (Jun 13, 2009)

@Steve:



> I've never had a wet dream


Fix'd


----------



## ryobi (Jan 13, 2009)

Once when I was a teen, I think...
It was completely off the wall...
But I felt so guilty about such things back then it was a welcome relief...


----------



## shadowmask (Jun 22, 2009)

No, I think about sex more than enough when I'm awake. Sleep is the only time my brain can get a break from it.


----------



## lonelygirl88 (Dec 25, 2009)

^ :lol


----------



## illlaymedown (Oct 6, 2009)

My dreams are just weird, not perverted though....they make absolutely no sense at all.


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

my perversions include, but are not limited to, the state of said sex life nor dreams.


----------



## Roberto (Aug 16, 2004)

wow. Dreams and fantasies of such nature are supposed to be perverted. Perverted is good. There are a lot of people out there with active sex lives who can't get perverted enough - perversion is like a drug that they need more and more of to get there fix.


----------



## Steve123 (Sep 13, 2009)

Witan said:


> @Steve:
> 
> Fix'd


I keep hearing its apparently a bad thing, but I would at least like one to know what it's like.


----------



## Girl_Loner (Mar 17, 2009)

shadowmask said:


> No, I think about sex more than enough when I'm awake. Sleep is the only time my brain can get a break from it.


ditto.
I've have maybe 2 that I can remember. They were great but not perverted.


----------



## VIncymon (Apr 16, 2009)

Wow. I just don't know how some of you manage to get those dreams. I hardly ever dream at all.


----------



## Freiheit (Dec 8, 2008)

Some Russian Guy said:


> I don't even have erotic dreams, whaaaaaaa (crying) (((


Same here.


----------



## Akane (Jan 2, 2008)

Everyone dreams. While sleeping though our brains turn off the section that stores memories so most aren't remembered. Some never remember any and others actually remember them all even when they shouldn't.


----------



## shyvr6 (Feb 18, 2008)

Every once in a while I will have a nice dream, heh.


----------



## rickthegreat (Dec 22, 2008)

njodis said:


> I don't have these kinds of dreams, either. You guys must just be perverted perverts and should be ashamed of yourselves.


ROFL. *Perverted *perverts aye? Not just *regular *perverts? Awesome. I suppose I am the latter but aspire to be the former. :b Mark my words--one day people, one day!


----------



## Keith (Aug 30, 2008)

i have the occasional entertaining dream but they are rare indeed, I'd say i think about sex enough in my waking hours


----------



## Sabriella (Nov 23, 2009)

I have had perverted dreams in the past, but none recently. Although, the other night I had a dream I was at a restaurant and I started making out with a waiter in front of everyone :um


----------



## Haydsmom2007 (Oct 16, 2009)

steve123 said:


> well, i had this weird dream i had sex with a clown once. Not sure what that's all about.


 lmao


----------



## Haydsmom2007 (Oct 16, 2009)

I dont have naughty dreams very often and when I do, I dont remember them. The only reason I know I have them is I wake up having an orgasm.

Sounds like a good deal, but they always stop right after I wake up (before I finish) and then I can't get them to come back


----------



## El Sonador (Sep 25, 2009)

I actually have erotic dreams like every night, mostly just kissing and cuddling. but sometimes *ahem* we make the beast with two backs. lol


----------



## Havalina (Dec 18, 2004)

I never have naughty dreams. I wish I did, they seem fun. And I haven't had any real action in 6 months?


----------



## mind_games (Nov 30, 2008)

El Sonador said:


> I actually have erotic dreams like every night, mostly just kissing and cuddling. but sometimes *ahem* we make the beast with two backs. lol


See my unconscious state should be supremely qualified to handle this sort of umm action, but no, sexually, its a barren wasteland. I guess I'm just really pure at my very core  (yes I _am _making implications about everyone else's spirits n souls n stuff).


----------



## IcoRules (Apr 29, 2009)

My dreams are always weird/violent, but sometimes there's sex thrown in them.


----------



## ryobi (Jan 13, 2009)

Dreams are a sign of good mental health.

Apparently, we work out problems we may encounter during the day in our dreams.

That's why they are the way they are. It's a survival thing.

Some people who suffer from some forms of mental illness don't dream. Essentially, they dream while they are awake...Weird Stuff???


----------



## Steve123 (Sep 13, 2009)

liarsclub said:


> I have this weird thing where I always wake up before I can make it (It=sweet love) I figured maybe that was a female issue.


I used to get that ALL THE TIME. So I think that's a unisex thing.


----------



## Fuzzy Logic (Sep 16, 2009)

Virgins can't dream about sex because dreams are subconciously rendered out of real experience. You can only dream about things that have some abstract basis in your experience, hence why I have never had such dreams.


----------



## Lumiere (Jun 13, 2009)

No. My dream life is as dull and uneventful as my real one lol.


----------



## Darkhadia (Feb 8, 2009)

Lol a few times a month :blush 

None particularly too perverted. Though I have had dreams where i'm a man having sex with a woman :wtf


----------



## cylindroid (Jan 28, 2010)

Fuzzy Logic said:


> Virgins can't dream about sex because dreams are subconciously rendered out of real experience. You can only dream about things that have some abstract basis in your experience, hence why I have never had such dreams.


nonsense! I'm a virgin and I've had plenty of sex dreams. My subconscious must base it on what I think it would feel like.



Darkhadia said:


> Though I have had dreams where i'm a man having sex with a woman :wtf


I've had that one before. probably the strangest one I had recently was of two robots going at it..:um


----------



## IHeartSteveMcQueen (May 30, 2009)

I had the most vivid sexified dream last night and I woke up to only realize it wasn't true and I punched my pillow and whispered "****...****...****...****...****." haha. funny though I had that dream and then today I moved a step closer to sexification with the person in my dream. weird.


----------



## dax (Nov 19, 2004)

chandavong said:


> I had a dream where girl vampires were sucking my blood slowly. Just thought I'd throw that in there.


I wish I had that dream.

I 've never had a perverted dream in my life. What the hell is wrong with me?


----------

